# Who is the backup PG?



## tmacyaokobe1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to say Brent Barry with Rafer Alston starting.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Barry or Brooks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I'm going with Steve Francis. *


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Please don't fool yourself. I don't want anyone getting false hope. Steve Francis is done. He's been done for 3 years. He's not coming back. It's over. Put the 2002 highlights away.

Brent Barry is the backup PG. He already knows how to set the table and is an excellent passer.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Please don't fool yourself. I don't want anyone getting false hope. Steve Francis is done. He's been done for 3 years. He's not coming back. It's over. Put the 2002 highlights away.
> 
> Brent Barry is the backup PG. He already knows how to set the table and is an excellent passer.



*If Steve comes back this year and is able to play pain-free as i think,
he will become wildcard as a experienced, difference-making PG running the second team.*


----------



## tmacyaokobe1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I really didn't understand why they exercised his option. ( Steve Francis's)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It was a player-option, not a team-option.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

tmacyaokobe1 said:


> I really didn't understand why they exercised his option. ( Steve Francis's)


*It is player option NOT team option.*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I should be the backup PG for the Rockets next season.

If I am not the person, I think either Francis or Barry will get the job done right.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> *If Steve comes back this year and is able to play pain-free as i think,
> he will become wildcard as a experienced, difference-making PG running the second team.*


I hope he could come back and even be a shell of his former self.

Unfortunately this isn't NBA2k.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I still beleve in Francis. He can be the 9th man or something. He'd lead the second unit.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I hope he could come back and even be a shell of his former self.


Agreed. If he is worth half a crap then we could have one of the best backup PG's in the league.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think Barry will be getting situational minutes at the PG position. He has the ability to pass well. I am just not sold on Brooks yet.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rafer will start, Brooks probably has developed a little to play regular season games but I don't see him getting a lot of playoff experience.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

<a href="http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/8/19/f_081608136m_5b281d2.jpg&srv=img32" target="_blank"><img src="http://img32.picoodle.com/data/img32/3/8/19/t_081608136m_5b281d2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosting by Picoodle.com" /></a>




*SF3 looks in great shape.{and also have fun time}:biggrin:
So it wouldn't be a surprise to see him come back strong.
Can't wait for training camp to start .*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey what the hell I voted for Franics not Head.

Somebody change my vote.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

AARON BROOKS!! AARON BROOKS!! AARON BROOKS!! AARON BROOKS!! AARON BROOKS!! AARON BROOKS!!

...

I voted for Aaron Brooks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

this is from ClutchCityReturns member of clucthfans.net


*Francis does look thin.
He may take PG over Alston if he returns to 75% of what he was.*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

75%!? You define homer more than Bart's father. Shawn Kemp is also in tip-top condition.

Ok, assuming he does come back at 75%, it would be great to have him scoring around 12ppg. And he could play more of a scoring role while Brent Barry handle PG duties. The best I'd expect from him is the numbers he put up while on the Knicks, which would really be more than adequate.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer still is a better starter than Steve. He fits better with the starting unit. Francis can come off the bench looking to score (if he's healthy).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

aaron brooks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rafer Alston 

Career Season Averages 
Year Team G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
99-00 MIL 27 0 13.4 0.284 0.214 0.750 0.2 0.7 0.9 2.6 0.4 0.0 1.07 1.10 2.2 
00-01 MIL 37 2 7.8 0.357 0.267 0.692 0.1 0.7 0.8 1.8 0.3 0.0 0.54 0.70 2.1 
01-02 MIL 50 7 12.0 0.346 0.380 0.621 0.2 1.2 1.4 2.9 0.6 0.0 0.80 0.80 3.5 
02-03 TOR 47 4 20.9 0.415 0.392 0.685 0.4 1.8 2.3 4.1 0.8 0.3 1.83 2.60 7.8 
03-04 MIA 82 28 31.5 0.376 0.371 0.769 0.3 2.4 2.8 4.5 1.4 0.2 1.56 2.60 10.2 
04-05 TOR 80 78 34.0 0.414 0.357 0.740 0.5 3.0 3.5 6.4 1.5 0.1 2.13 2.70 14.2 
05-06 HOU 63 63 38.6 0.379 0.327 0.692 0.6 3.5 4.0 6.7 1.6 0.2 2.49 3.10 12.1 
06-07 HOU 82 82 37.1 0.375 0.363 0.734 0.4 3.1 3.4 5.4 1.6 0.1 2.07 2.40 13.3 
07-08 HOU 74 74 34.1 0.394 0.351 0.715 0.4 3.1 3.5 5.3 1.3 0.2 2.16 1.90 13.1 
Career -- 542 338 28.6 0.386 0.357 0.725 0.4 2.5 2.8 4.8 1.2 0.1 1.77 2.20 10.1 



Steve Francis 

Career Season Averages 
Year Team G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
99-00 HOU 77 77 36.1 0.445 0.345 0.786 2.0 3.3 5.3 6.6 1.5 0.4 3.97 3.00 18.0 
00-01 HOU 80 79 39.9 0.451 0.396 0.817 2.4 4.5 6.9 6.5 1.8 0.4 3.31 3.40 19.9 
01-02 HOU 57 56 41.1 0.417 0.324 0.773 1.8 5.2 7.0 6.4 1.2 0.4 3.88 3.00 21.6 
02-03 HOU 81 81 41.0 0.435 0.354 0.800 2.0 4.2 6.2 6.2 1.7 0.5 3.69 3.10 21.0 
03-04 HOU 79 79 40.4 0.403 0.292 0.775 1.5 4.0 5.5 6.2 1.8 0.4 3.72 3.30 16.6 
04-05 ORL 78 78 38.2 0.423 0.299 0.823 1.6 4.2 5.8 7.0 1.4 0.4 4.06 3.50 21.3 
05-06 ORL 46 45 37.7 0.433 0.257 0.797 1.3 3.5 4.8 5.7 1.1 0.2 3.39 3.10 16.2 
05-06 NYK 24 15 27.5 0.442 0.538 0.761 0.6 2.4 3.0 3.5 1.0 0.2 2.42 2.60 10.8 
06-07 NYK 44 30 28.1 0.408 0.378 0.829 0.8 2.8 3.6 3.9 0.9 0.3 2.27 2.90 11.3 
07-08 HOU 10 3 19.9 0.333 0.235 0.565 0.8 1.5 2.3 3.0 0.9 0.5 1.40 2.50 5.5 
Career -- 576 543 37.6 0.429 0.341 0.797 1.7 3.9 5.6 6.0 1.5 0.3 3.52 3.10 18.1 
All-Star -- 3 3 24.3 0.552 0.500 0.500 1.0 1.7 2.7 5.3 0.7 0.0 2.00 1.00 12.0 
*

If we do the compare, we find that Steve Francis is batter.:smart:


He will be a scoring pg , spark off the bench for us.
This is Steve's contract year.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey my vote still hasnt been changed. I hope Morey can make those minor trades happen. I am holding out hope for Chris Paul


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_J1zRzPDMmU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_J1zRzPDMmU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

he looks like a cocaine addict


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> *Rafer Alston
> 
> Career Season Averages
> Year Team G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG
> ...


Fixed. Rafer has been unquestionably better the past 3 seasons.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Fixed. Rafer has been unquestionably better the past 3 seasons.


It,s better to see the wide angle there.


*Rafer Alston 
Career -- 542 338 28.6 0.386 0.357 0.725 0.4 2.5 2.8 4.8 1.2 0.1 1.77 2.20 10.1


Steve Francis 
Career -- 576 543 37.6 0.429 0.341 0.797 1.7 3.9 5.6 6.0 1.5 0.3 3.52 3.10 18.1*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

mtlk said:


> It,s better to see the wide angle there.


Please, Francis was a stat-padding ballhog in his prime years, of course he'll have better career numbers. That's not what matters now.

Rafer > Francis. That's what matters.


And why don't you highlight Steve's turnovers? :biggrin:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Steve Francis new pics.

Looked better than we've seen him in a long time.








This is the Steve Francis we need.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Francis will get his chance. He'll probably be the back up if he can play well. If not, then I see Brooks getting that job.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

People tend to forget that Steve Francis is a career 18, 5 and 5.

He looks in great shape and pretty healthy.:worship:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't care what is career numbers are, he's not about to put those up again. At the very best he'll put up half those numbers, 9/2.5/2.5, which IMO is still a major stretch.


----------



## tmacyaokobe1 (Jun 22, 2008)

How is Aaron Brooks winning?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tmacyaokobe1 said:


> How is Aaron Brooks winning?


because he's the backup pg.


----------



## tmacyaokobe1 (Jun 22, 2008)

No he's not.....


----------

